# Check out the new system!



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Has four 8s and four 6s and two 500 watt amps and lights in every speaker


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Sweet system, but I am lovin that *Orange Brute!*


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

no doubt! how'd you come across the orange look? if that's paint it's mighty nice.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

holy cow!!! :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks good, how did you get just the outer two head lights to come on and not all four?


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

awesome job on the system that bike is ssssssssssssweet


----------



## 06bf_vtwin (Jun 4, 2009)

That is sweet man, I love that orange!


----------



## bigdaddy (Jun 9, 2009)

very sweet!!! that orange is awesome!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

that system is out of hand ,, and i also like that orange sweet ride fo sho:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

..... Awesome


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Thats insane, love it


----------



## MSBruteForce750 (Jun 6, 2009)

Sweet. Nice job.


----------



## D Boy (Jun 22, 2009)

Orange is nice!! What kind of speakers are those?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice....


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

I hate to burst everyones bubble but thats just a plain old red brute.......lol.....I think the fluorescent lights in the garage along with my camera are making it look orange.

08GreenBrute - I have the HIDs installed and they are wired so that on low beam the side lights come on and on high beam the HIDS and side lights are on....followed the write up thats in the "how to section"

D Boy - the speakers are "Memphis Car Audio"

Thanks for all the complaments, but I can't take credit for the box...its professionally made...no way in hell i could do that!!

Scott


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I was just about to say that isn't orange it's red. Sweet job man looks nice.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

nice looking brute...


----------



## 06bf_vtwin (Jun 4, 2009)

Orange or not, still very nice!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, it's sharp for sure. Heck of a job.


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

Sound Clip (outside)


----------



## camo650 (Jan 9, 2009)

Is the charging system going to keep up with two 500 watt amps? Looks good though.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have had no problems so far....Turn the bike off and she wont last long...got a battery gauge to install so it will let me know when i need to start the bike back up. I also plan on installing a second battery and upgrading the stock battery here soon.

Will try to get a sound clip up soon.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Is that a synical sounds box? My buddy has a triangle ATV stereo on his Popo and it looks a lot like that, same speakers, same size amp. If it's not, if you don't mind me asking how much to get your hands on that thing? Is that your snorks coming through the top or vents? If it's vents what happens if you sink the bike and that part goes under? What size wheel spacers you running?


Regarding the battery, his needs another it dies after a while, too much load.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

TEXAN AVIATOR said:


> Is that a synical sounds box? My buddy has a triangle ATV stereo on his Popo and it looks a lot like that, same speakers, same size amp. If it's not, if you don't mind me asking how much to get your hands on that thing? Is that your snorks coming through the top or vents? If it's vents what happens if you sink the bike and that part goes under? What size wheel spacers you running?
> 
> 
> Regarding the battery, his needs another it dies after a while, too much load.


I believe it is a synical sound box....it was made by a guy in orangefield...my brother had it made...Those are the vents coming through the top of the box, don't really like the way it was done but o'well. Have seen alot better looking vents that were molded into the box, like the triangle guys boxes. 

Yea if you sink the box past the vents, u would be screwed. I don't water ride so no worries for me.

The wheel spacers are 2".

scott


----------

